

Let's build a browser rendering engine – Part 1: Getting started - mbrubeck
http://limpet.net/mbrubeck/2014/08/08/toy-layout-engine-1.html

======
pohl
I love this post. I'm struck by how thoughtfully written it is: it sets a
small learning goal, focuses the reader towards what interests them, opens the
field to any language you want while still managing to encourage eventual
participation in Servo, it starts with the central model, and it manages
expectations well. Kudos!

~~~
mbrubeck
Thanks!

